# Fish Only Tank



## freshwaterfish007 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am going to have my 37G rectangle fish only tank starting up in the next 3 months, my plans go like this:
Tank: 37 G rectangular tank
Filters: Penguin 200 Bio Wheel and API Nexx 55gal or Filstar XP Small (please give me feedback on which canister filter is better)
Lighting: LED: 42 white / 3 blue
Heating: 200W submersible heater
Protein Skimmer: Coralife Super Skimmer Needle Wheel Protein Skimmer 65 gallon or SeaClone Protein Skimmer 100 (once again please leave feedback on which one is better)
Powerhead: Not sure what amount I need, please recommend
Substrate: 5-7" sand bed, which sand is the best? does it have to be live if I have sandsifting inhabitants, please help me here
Decor: Coral inserts
Inhabitants:
- 2 Pink Skunk Clowns
- 1 Yellowhead Jawfish
- 1 Citrinis Goby
- 1 Colored Filefish
- 1 Firefish
- 1 Green Chromis

Please give me any advice on this tank and recommend products that I am in need of answers for, thank you !


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

A question before recommendations, are you going to have a sump?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would also get multiple chromis as it makes for a more impressive view and it becomes more difficult to add more later on once the hierarchy is formed.


----------



## freshwaterfish007 (Sep 24, 2013)

no sump, and ive heard more than one chromis will become one because they are aggreesive towards each other


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I might go with a grade of substrate slightly coarser than sugar sand as I find the really fine stuff gets pushed around by the circulation pumps. Speaking of circulation pumps there are a lot out there but I use ,without incident, maxi jets,koralias,hydors, and you can't beat a vortech but man they are pricey.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you can run the coral life skimmer it will do a much better job than the seaclone.I always have to mod the seaclone to get a good seal and skim.The corallife has a easy adjust dial that even my kids can fix.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I am not a fan of canister filters in the marine part of the hobby but if I did have ot run one for media I would say the filstar.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I would look at a clean up crew as well, shrimp, snails and hermit crabs. They will be essential to help keep the tank clean.

Another circulation pump to consider is Sicce, they are low profile and powerful, budget ones though maxijet and koralia. If you can afford the Vortech, drop me a pm with your address so I can come steal it, those things are awesome 

TAKE IT SLOW as well, there is no need to rush into things, taking your time allows the tank to settle after each addition. ASM is also a brand of skimmer you might consider as well.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I would start the tank with macro algaes like caulerpa profilera right from the start.

that will balance out and stabilize the system making it much easier to maintain.


my .02


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah macro can help start a tank up right quick, nab some if you can.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Chaeto or Chaetomorpha to give it its proper name is also useful.

Have macro algae and a clean up crew once the water parameters stabilize from cycling and you will be good to add fish slowly.


----------



## Tracy Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

Personally, I would not invest in a canister for this set up - it's 37 gallons and your live rock and live sand should filter your set up IF you do a couple of other things.

Here's my thoughts/suggestions:

Instead of purchasing a canister, use that money on the very best hang on the back skimmer you can find/afford. Unfortunately which one is best is in the eye of the beholder, what one likes someone else may despise. Just do diligent research and look at reviews, current reviews.....

I would also consider a hang of the back refugium, CPR makes the Aquafuge in several sizes with or without a light. With a refugium you can grow the macro algae referenced above AND you can grow/harvest copepods and ampipods in the refugium to feed your fish.

Ideally sumps are the best approach, but you can find success without a sump on smaller set ups.

Do you have saltwater clubs in your area(?) they are a GREAT resource to assist with finding quality rock, sand and other hardware.

Let us know how things progress....


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

You might consider an in tank refugium. Just a partition to keep the fish and macros seperate.

For instance, what I did with my 55g was just cram in an "egg crate" (1/4" plastic grid lighting diffuser 4'x2' section $11 at home supply stores) about 3" in from the the back glass.

I then added a couple of 4' 2 tube shop lights behind the tank pointing forward.

Macros like grape caulpera and chaeto (ok morphia LOL) took off, pods thrived, and nitrates dropped to unmeasureable in three weeks followed by phosphates a few weeks later.

Meanwhile, my two tangs were constantly grazing on the macros that poked through the eggcrate.

I'm sure you can come up with your own design but you get the basic idea.

Funny how that $20-30 was the best thing I ever did to that tank. And also the most effective. Not to mention the least confusing.


Still just my .02


----------

